# جايبتلكم زبآآني الحلوين كيراتين رائع بشهآآآده الجميييع وبشهآآآده اللي تعآملو معآآآيا



## تـ،،،ـويق (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جايبتلكم زبآآني الحلوين كيراتين رائع بشهآآآده الجميييع وبشهآآآده اللي تعآملو معآآآيا
كيراتين الكوافيرا ساتين:


البرازيلي والامريكي
والمعالج بفرد والمعالج بدون فرد بنسبه 2%
يرجع لشعرك ماده الكيراتين بالشعر ويخلي شعرك سهل التصفيف 


معتممممد من هيئه الغذاء والدواء الامريكيه
ومصرح بشهاده
البيع للجمله فقططط
الاسعار مناسبه جدآآآآ
الرقم للتواصل
0565506782
الايميل 
[email protected]
:smile::smile::smile::smile:​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جايبتلكم زبآآني الحلوين كيراتين رائع بشهآآآده الجميييع وبشهآآآده اللي تعآملو معآآ*

موفقه خيتوووو


----------

